# Looking to crew out of POC



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Experienced and easy going crew and helmsman looking to hitch a ride out offshore of POC. Available this weekend and the rest of the season. I can do weekday trips with a little notice. The weather looks right on Friday night for an overnight tuna run...just sayin'.

Bottom fishing for AJ's, Grouper and Snaps, trolling for wahoo, dorado - the usual drill. 

No problem on splitting chores and expenses. I have a trailer and skinny water boat in POC for when it blows.

Respond here or shoot me a PM. Cheers and tight lines.

ATXSalty


----------

